# Some Secret Settings on Your Windows...by Microsoft !!



## paper_heart_21 (Apr 2, 2010)

*www.ahajokes.com/cartoon/hidden.gif


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 2, 2010)

^ so its April fool joke- you should have posted it yesterday.


----------



## paper_heart_21 (Apr 2, 2010)

well its posted just for fun......i dont intend to make fool any1 !!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 2, 2010)

yeah I knew it


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 2, 2010)

^^ lol


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Apr 6, 2010)

good one


----------



## CA50 (Apr 6, 2010)

good one mate


----------



## jayantr7 (Jun 14, 2010)

wah..kya bat hai


----------



## ico (Jun 15, 2010)

why the bump?


----------

